# Study visa to PRP



## Smengwe (Jan 22, 2019)

Goodday

Any foreign Bachelor of pharmacy graduates of South African universities who managed to apply for a PRP under section 27b soon after obtaining the qualification before completing internship and got a positive outcome?


----------

